# new lenox torch



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I just got a new lenox torch off of ebay, Fb 300 mobile torch 2. My question is can i use my turbo torch acetyline tips with this. If i can not use, what tips can i use. Thanks for your input.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Do the tips snap in or screw on ??


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Do the tips snap in or screw on ??


I'm sure he doesn't know, and that's why he's asked. I did some quick googling on his behalf, but wasn't able to find that model before I inevitably lost interest...

I'm sure someone will stumble along whom owns or has owned said setup, and will be able to answer from memory.

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

has the handle and parts just like a b tank setup so yes snaps in and out and regulator screws in to a mapp or propane tank


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Are all snap in tips universal ? I have a Lenox torch and have goss. Turbo. And Lenox tips for it..... I dont know the model of mine but it has the 2" gauge inside the tank tote Handel and fits s B bottle...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I bet it will use any snap in tip. Did you look on Lenoxtools.com ?? I suggest goss tips they give a great rose bud swirl


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Are all snap in tips universal ? I have a Lenox torch and have goss. Turbo. And Lenox tips for it..... I dont know the model of mine but it has the 2" gauge inside the tank tote Handel and fits s B bottle...


You know what, that's a good question...

I have tips from at least 2 manufacturers and they all fit my turbo/b-tank setup...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i have a lenox and turbo torch acetyline set up can use either tip for either torch, since i got the mapp gas torch and idk if i can use the tips from the acetyline set up, for the mapp torch set up


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If they fit I'd use them... I don't see why you couldn't. I'd find a tip similar to one you have at the supply house and see what the package says about propane or mapp gas


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> If they fit I'd use them... I don't see why you couldn't. I'd find a tip similar to one you have at the supply house and see what the package says about propane or mapp gas


That might be the kicker...

Different fuels often require different sized orifices to obtain proper combustion...

Not sure...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea. Safety first don't want it blowing up. I bet they will work. U mite look on ther web sit tho. It should tell you what tips it takes. Let me know when u figure it out. I don't use mapp gas. Maybe mite later


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You can not use the Acet. tips on a Mapp torch, at least I don't. I have a set of LP tips that I use on my Mapp Turbotorch. I doubt you need to use only Lenox tips. I'm sure any Turbotorch tip that fits will work, so long as it's for the correct fuel.







Paul


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

ok so then mapp gas is in a catagory of its own then i would have thought if i use a propane tank then i can use a propane tip but i dont have those tips only acetyline i dont want to try any thing unless i am sure it will work


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

revenge said:


> ...can i use my turbo torch acetyline tips with this. If i can not use, what tips can i use....


Not likely. I think the orifice for propane and acetylene are different.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

revenge said:


> ok so then mapp gas is in a catagory of its own then i would have thought if i use a propane tank then i can use a propane tip but i dont have those tips only acetyline i dont want to try any thing unless i am sure it will work


 
You can use LP tips with Mapp gas. You can not use acetylene tips with LP or Mapp gas.







Paul


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have that same torch. I think you'll find the regulator for propane to differ from acetylene as well. If you want different tip than the one that comes with the units, you might have to contact your local Lenox dealer (or ebay).


----------

